# Starting my journey - UK to NL



## UKtodayNLtomorrow (Mar 25, 2021)

Hi all, 

As the title suggests, I'm starting (well I've taken a few steps) to moving/looking to move to the Netherlands. 
I've read a lot of the information on the IND website and it looks as though I've got a couple of options as to the way to a residence permit. 

I'm currently in the Netherlands, burning through the 90 days quite quickly, but I've made progress. 

I've unofficially got a Job offer lined up working for the government, I don't think i qualify for highly skilled migrant worker (salary ~55K), but at least I have found work. I have yet to have the final chat with them, but all seems to be going well so sponsorship _might_ be an option, they know of my situation and plans to live here.
My Partner (unsurprisingly) is a dutch citizen- so registering as a partnership/sponsorship is also an option. 

I'm currently in the process of getting my document(s) legalised to register at the gemente for BSN etc, but British bureaucracy is taking its time. 
Doing this remotely is painful and appreciate doing this during covid is probably the wrong way to do it, but i like a challenge.

So my questions are:

Which way is the more 'correct' way to go about residency.. or which is the right way to go about it.
Other than a legislated birth certificate and Passport (for BSN), is there anything else that i need to consider? 
Really appreciate any advice


----------

